# fark.com - Photoshop Yao Ming thread



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

http://www.fark.com hosts regular Photoshop threads... 

today they have a Photoshop Yao Ming thread... click the link below to see how Yao was "shopped" 

http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comments.pl?IDLink=386925

some are funny, some not so funny....


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Ah, a good 2 minutes of laughs.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

LOL! That one's the best!!


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

some of those pics are pretty sick tho..


----------

